
Darpa's ElectRx Project: neuromodulation of organs to help body heal (2014) - raspasov
http://www.darpa.mil/news-events/2014-08-26
======
dang
Url changed from
[http://www.forbes.com/sites/federicoguerrini/2014/08/29/darp...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/federicoguerrini/2014/08/29/darpas-
electrx-project-self-healing-bodies-through-targeted-stimulation-of-the-
nerves/), which points to this.

~~~
formap
thanks!

